# IT(java developer) job for Indian national



## pdee

Hi ,
I m a newbie and I ll be moving to Singapore shortly . I would like to know how easy it is to find a job as a java developer (I hv 3 yrs of java development experience ) and also about the job market in singapore . 

Are consultancies healthy way of job search and if consultancies can help me find a job , does anybody hv the list of reliable consultancies which can be contacted .

Cheers,
pd


----------



## Melwin

What kind of Java dev? Core/Web/Mobile/Entrp ??


----------



## pdee

Enterprise web


----------



## Melwin

pdee said:


> Enterprise web


If yu are into banking, there is a huge demand. (I have a feeling that they dont budget at this time; research on it before you come)


----------



## pdee

Thanks for the encouraging reply !!!

I m not into banking domain , but I have good knowledge and expertise on core java too .. Can domain be a big hurdle too ? Also I tried to send out my resumes to some of the consultants there . But I havent got any replies . I havent cgot any lead on this aspect .


----------



## Melwin

Study the market --> Study the requirements --> Showcase yourself!
You'll win!


----------

